

Sponsor Flip Wall With jQuery & CSS - Tutorialzine
http://tutorialzine.com/2010/03/sponsor-wall-flip-jquery-css/

======
krmmalik
Very nice indeed. I'm not a programmer, but i'd love to take it a step
further, by getting the flip action to 'flip' and then 'expand' to the size of
the whole canvas. Personally i think that would be neat.

------
some1else
Looks nice. I'd use it for a game of Memory instead. Sponsors would probably
much prefer a simple click-through.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
I was thinking exactly that, a memory game using websockets of course and node
js.

------
Raphael
Notice that it turns blank in rotation.

